

Dropbox Adds More Sharing Features And Search For Enterprises - goronbjorn
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/23/dropbox-gets-down-to-business-adds-more-sharing-features-and-search-for-enterprises/

======
beermann
This is a step in the right direction for them, but in order for Dropbox to be
the go-to provider for small businesses they're going to need to integrate
better into the every day lives of people at those companies. Features like
volume shadow copy and image based backup, local backup, centralized
management, and reporting are common features provided by competitors
targeting the small business market.

Dropbox was designed for consumers and I think the core experience lends
itself well to them. They certainly have that market nailed down. But there's
a reason there is a huge market they've left untouched and I don't think it's
going to be easy for them to enter it without some fundamental changes to how
their product operates.

Disclaimer: I work for a small online backup provider.

